# Fungal culture on toe nail



## KristieStokesCPC (Aug 26, 2008)

Our nurse did a culture on a toe nail. My understanding is to code the nurses visit and code 87101, is this correct?

Thanks


----------



## dmaec (Aug 26, 2008)

I'd code out the nurse visit, with a dx of whatever the toe issue is.  (documentation supporting of course).  The lab/path, will code out the 87101 code (if that's code they do)
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, so we do not need to attach the 87101 because it is a pathology code? Correct?


----------



## dmaec (Aug 26, 2008)

yup, it's a path/lab/microbiology sections.


----------



## KristieStokesCPC (Aug 26, 2008)

Ok, thank you for helping. I should have known that   (memory lapse)

Thanks so much


----------

